# New 6.5x55



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

I purchased a new Winchester Model 70 Featherweight stainless in the 6.5x55 caliber a couple of weeks ago. I put a silver Leupold 3x9 on the gun and made it out to the range this past weekend. I sighted in the rifle the old fashioned way starting at 15 yards and eventually moving out to 75 yards. I was shooting 140gr. Remington Core-Lokts with a listed muzzle velocity of 2550fps.

The recoil was very modest, as advertised, and I was pleased with the accuracy with a .75" grouping, center to center, for my last three shots. Seventy five yards was as long a shot as I could take this past weekend but I should be able to stretch it out a bit this coming weekend.

To date I couldn't be more pleased with the gun. It is light and beautiful and accurate enough for me. I almost hate to take it hunting.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Keep up with rifle it's a good caliber and don't be surprized if you see a 1 hole group with proper handloads. My dad shoots a 6.5x55 in a 700 classic and with his handloads it is a 1 holer. Again good choice in rifle and caliber!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dumb question time, 6.5x55 is that a 7mm-08? I have looked at the mod 70 featherweights before and love them I know when I pick up a new stainless one I will not be able to put it down!!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, that IS a dumb question. The 6.5mm is, well, 6.5mm while the 7mm is 7mm. Also the 6.5mm is loaded into a 55mm case while the 7mm08 is loaded in the 51mm .308Win/7.62x51mm case. :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

TN. Frank,

All of us have at sometime asked a dumb question. In truth the only dumb question is the one not asked. Better to have asked about the 6.5x55 than to think it was the 7mm-08 and to continue believing that. Now Bore.224 learned something and that isn't dumb and you helped him do that. I was told along time ago by a wise friend of mine that a man that doesn't learn something new everyday no matter how small is a dumb man.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Gee Frank, I think you just hit a new low there..........


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yah, guess ya'll are right, there are no dumb questions, ONLY DUMB PEOPLE.LOL. :wink:

P.S.
That's called a JOKE son, a joke, LOL. :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

No hard feelings Frank you hand good wishes in mind anyway right!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, I'm just funnin' with the guy. It just seemed kind of obvious that if a ctg. is a 6.5mm(.264) that it COULD NOT be a 7mm(.284) too.LOL. I'd suggest getting a copy of Cartridges of the World by Frank C. Barnes, it'll answer all of your questions about almost any ctg. that you'd care to know about.

:beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone!

Say, I've looked at those rifles before. They are nice. The caliber you
choose is a very good one.
Which scope did you exactly get?
You have a very nice combo there.
Thank you for the Field report and let us know how you do at the longest
range.

Auf Wiederscehen


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Hatchie Dawg,

If you don't reload for that 6.5x55 now I would strongly suggest that you start. Here in the states the swede isn't all that popular and factory ammo is realy limited. Best results will be obtained by reloading and also if you look for data try to fing loads that are for modern rifles. That load data is listed with a higher pressure than what is listed for the older military rifles. Again good choice of caliber it's a deadly accurate one and has plenty of power for most North American big game.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

The scope is a Vari-X II 3-9x40mm. I've hunted for twenty years with a Redfield 1.75x5 which is a good scope but the Leupold should be a step up. As far as the reloading goes I am looking to start next year. I will probably need some help from this board when I get going. In the mean time, I will shoot some of the domestic factory loads but also plan to get some Norma ammunition. I am trying to find the 139gr. Vulkan points that come out at 2830fps. West TN is generally woods hunting, and even the modest domestic 6.5x55 cartrigdes should do very well.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Finally got back out to the range with the new gun. After some work, I was very pleased with my last two groups at 100yds. Shooting Federal 140gr loads at 2600ft/sec on paper, the first group had all three holes touching and the second had two of three touching with the total spread being 1.125.
To date I can't be happier with the gun/scope combo. I can't wait to take it hunting.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Glad to hear a good report on your results! Keep shooting and as always good luck in the field!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup, Yup, the 6.5x55 is an awesome caliber. I NEVER miss a chance to toute it!


----------

